# what peanut butter brand do you buy?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

When I go to my local shops I noticed theres tons of peanut brands but don't know what to pick, whats the best brand?


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Do I just pick the highest in protein per 100g?


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

whole earth natural peanut butter


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I dont think therell be a great deal difference between brands mate. I just get smooth stuff so it blends up nice when i put it in a shake


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I'm a fan of Whole Earth as it's not too sweet


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Some are really high in surgar, salt though..


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

R84 said:


> I'm a fan of Whole Earth as it's not too sweet


 :thumb :x2 the best for the wonga and no added sugar or salt


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Whole earth for me as well. Yer there is a smooth one get mine from asda


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

is there a smooth version?


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

the 'Meridian' 1 kilo bucket in holland and barrett is around £4.40 and is *100% PURE peanut butter *(ie contains NO trans fats/hydrogenated fats, palm oil or added sugar).

Also tesco have got a deal on the 340g tub of 'Peanut Butter & Co' brand product. Again it is produced from 100% PURE peanuts.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate Meridian to eat raw off the spoon, [ok in shakes/with oats/for baking] but it's the best to have as Troy says. I loooove Whole Earth crunchy by the spoon yum


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

whole earth crunchy


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

def whole earth crunchy


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Whole earth smooth stuff


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Meridian Almond Butter for me. Bit expensive but tastes much better than peanut butter and has the benefits of almonds, obviously...


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Meridian....purely peanut butter and nowt else....There almond butters nice to.. :thumb:


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Whole earth crunch da best hands down


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

whole earth crunchy

love the stuff with a shake


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Nutz01, I take it you don't mean in a shake?!

Has anyone used this site to buy 2.5kg of whole earth peanut butter for £14.95? I'm seriously considering it.

http://www.auravita.com/product/Whole-Earth-Original-Crunchy-Peanut-Butter.twen24350.html?RefId=220&AdId=TWEN24350


----------

